
Ask HN: How many Amazon’s Web Services do you use? - tush726
Amazon has a lot of web services and all them don’t necessarily paint a coherent picture about your application’s business or deployment logic. Would love to know how many and which services do you use ?
======
QuinnyPig
It varies widely. They’re not Pokémon; there is no need to catch them all.

